# Evaluating Your Site For Solar Energy



## ricielectric (20 مارس 2010)

There are two basic questions to answer to determine if solar can work well at your location:

Does your location get enough sun? 
Do nearby obstacles (trees, buildings, etc.,) at your location block too much sun? 
The first question depends on how cloudy your weather is. 

*Site Obstacle Survey*

Not surprisingly, the sun must actually shine on a solar collector in order for it to collect useful energy. More surprisingly, some solar projects are built that never meet expectations because obstacles block the sun.
Even if you think you get good sun, do the survey. You may find some surprises (I did).
*Path of Sun Across the Sky*

*Note:* If you never liked "Science Time", you may want to skip the next few paragraphs, and go right to "Obstacle Survey".
The path of the sun across the sky changes with the time of year. This is why its important to do this obstacle survey, and not just stick your head out the window and see what the sun is shining on today.
At the two equinoxes, the sun rises due east and sets due west. At solar noon on the equinoxes, the altitude of the sun is 90 minus the local latitude. For example, if you live in Denver with a latitude of 40 degrees, the altitude of the sun at noon on the equinoxes will be 90 - 40 = 50 deg. The length of the day on the equinox everywhere on the earth is 12 hours. The spring equinox occurs on Mar 21, and the fall equinox on Sept 21.
The winter solstice is the shortest day of the year and occurs on Dec 21 in the northern hemisphere. On this day the sun will rise well to the south of east, and will set well to the south of west. The altitude of the sun at solar noon will be 23.5 degrees less than it was on the equinox -- or, 50 -23.5 = 26.5 degrees in our Denver example. This will be the lowest that the noon sun will be in the sky all year.
The summer solstice is the longest day of the year and occurs on June 21 in the northern hemisphere. On this day the sun will rise well to the north of east, and will set well to the north of west. The altitude of the sun at solar noon will be 23.5 degrees more than it was on the equinox -- or, 50 + 23.5 = 73.5 degrees in our Denver example. This will be the highest that the noon sun will be in the sky all year.
The 23.5 degrees referred to above is the tilt of the earth axis of rotation relative to the plane of the earths orbit. The summer solstice in the northern hemisphere occurs when the north pole is tilted toward the sun, and the winter solstice when the north pole is tilted away from the sun.
In planning a solar collector location, it is important to make sure that the sun will shine on the collector during all the parts of the year that you want it to. That's what the following site survey will tell you.











* ..*













Diagrams showing sunrise/sunset positions for the summer and winter solstices, and the suns altitude at the solstices and equinoxes.










*Obstacle Survey*

The obstacle survey lets you check for blockage of the sun by building, trees, hills etc.
You will need the following

A Sun Chart for your area (see below)
A device to measure elevation and azimuth angles (see below)


----------



## mhmd alqasem (20 مارس 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## رشيد الديزل (20 مارس 2010)

هذه الترجمة 
هناك نوعان من الأسئلة الأساسية لتحديد ما إذا كان الجواب على الطاقة الشمسية يمكن أن تعمل بشكل جيد في الموقع الخاص بك : 

هل لديك موقع الحصول على ما يكفي من أشعة الشمس؟ 
لا عقبات القريبة (الأشجار ، والمباني ، الخ ،) في موقعك كتلة الشمس أكثر من اللازم؟ 
السؤال الأول يعتمد على كيف يكون الطقس غائما بك. 

موقع العقبة المسح 

ليس من المستغرب ، يجب أن يكون واقعيا الشمس يلمع على تجميع الطاقة الشمسية وذلك لأنها مفيدة لجمع الطاقة. الأكثر إثارة للدهشة ، وبعض مشاريع الطاقة الشمسية يتم بناؤها أبدا أن تلبي التوقعات بسبب العقبات التي تحجب ضوء الشمس. 
حتى إذا كنت تظن أنك تحصل على الشمس جيدة ، لا المسح. قد تجد بعض المفاجآت (فعلت). 
مسار الشمس في السماء 

ملاحظة : إذا كنت تحب أبدا "العلوم الوقت" ، قد تحتاج لتخطي الفقرات القليلة المقبلة ، والحق في الذهاب الى "مسح العقبة". 
مسار الشمس في السماء يتغير مع الوقت من السنة. لهذا السبب من المهم أن يتم هذا المسح عقبة ، وليس فقط العصا رأسك خارج النافذة وانظر ما الذي تسطع فيه الشمس في اليوم. 
في الاعتدالات اثنين ، أن تطلع الشمس بسبب الشرق والغرب بسبب مجموعات. عند الظهر الشمسية على الاعتدالات ، وارتفاع الشمس هو 90 ناقص خط العرض المحلية. على سبيل المثال ، إذا كنت تعيش في دنفر مع خط عرض 40 درجة ، وارتفاع الشمس عند الظهيرة على الاعتدالات سوف تكون 90 -- 40 = 50 درجة. طول اليوم على الاعتدال في كل مكان على وجه الأرض هي 12 ساعة. الاعتدال الربيعي يحدث في مارس 21 ، وسقوط الاعتدال على سبتمبر 21. 
الانقلاب الشتوي هو أقصر يوم في السنة ، ويحدث في ديسمبر 21 في نصف الكرة الشمالي. في هذا اليوم وتشرق الشمس أيضا إلى الجنوب من الشرق ، وسوف تحدد بشكل جيد في جنوب غرب البلاد. وارتفاع الشمس عند الظهيرة الشمسية سيكون 23.5 درجة أقل مما كان عليه في الاعتدال -- أو ، 50 -23.5 = 26.5 درجة في منطقتنا دنفر سبيل المثال. سيكون هذا هو أدنى من أن شمس الظهيرة سيكون في السماء على مدار السنة. 
الانقلاب الصيفي هو أطول يوم في السنة ، ويحدث في 21 يونيو في نصف الكرة الشمالي. في هذا اليوم وتشرق الشمس أيضا إلى الشمال من الشرق ، وسوف تحدد بشكل جيد في شمال غرب البلاد. وارتفاع الشمس عند الظهيرة الشمسية سوف تكون أكثر من 23.5 درجة أنه كان على الاعتدال -- أو ، 50 + 23.5 = 73.5 درجة في منطقتنا دنفر سبيل المثال. هذا سوف يكون أعلى من أن شمس الظهيرة سيكون في السماء على مدار السنة. 
درجات 23.5 المشار إليها أعلاه ، هو ميل محور دوران الأرض بالنسبة للطائرة من مدار الأرض. الانقلاب الصيفي في نصف الكرة الشمالي يحدث عند القطب الشمالي يميل نحو الشمس ، والانقلاب الشتوي عند القطب الشمالي يميل بعيدا عن الشمس. 
في التخطيط لموقع تجميع الطاقة الشمسية ، من المهم أن نتأكد من أن الشمس سوف يلمع على جامع خلال جميع أجزاء من السنة التي تريد أن تفعل ذلك. هذا هو ما يلي مسح الموقع وسوف اقول لكم
رسومات بيانية تظهر الشروق / مواقف غروب للانقلاب الشمسي في الصيف والشتاء ، وعلى علو شموس في انقلاب الشمسي واعتدال.


----------

